# What type of couplers fit a bachmann shay?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello
Question what type of hook and loop couplers will fit my bachmann shay and climax? I bought both used and they came with knuckle couplers installed. I have been running a buffer car when I pull a train but want to eliminate that. I have tried 3 different manufacturer hook and loops on it but they don't fit. Does bachmann have a special one they offered with these engines? I don't want to cut the engines up but will hack up a coupler if need be. 
Todd


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

As I remember both engines came with truck mounted couplers, you didn't say whether your couplers were still truck mounted or body mounted if they are body mounted you might try mounting the couplers in a draft gear box under the link and pin mount like I did on my shay... 










Or on the Climax you could mount the hook in the link and pin slot like I mounted the Kadee coupler on my Climax..... 









if they yours are truck mounted or the "tang" is still on the truck you should be able to mount most any hook and loop to the "tang"......that being said if I were you, I'd consider switching over to a coupler like Kadee they make many configurations to fit most any car/engine, they couple and uncouple much easier then the hook and loop.....there is no reason you must switch them all at once just keep using the adapter car....and switch them as you have the time and money do do so.....


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I really like the look of your engines!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Me Too Your engines look GREAT Dean. I had to really look hard at the Climax to see if it was real one or not. The only thing that gave it away was the insulating joiner on the track. I also painted all the "wood" on my engines and it sure makes them look good. Nice weathering job I don't want to go that fr to dirty mine up but nicely done. 
I want to stick with the hook and loops because of the cost and when they are connected they are connected. I have a bag full of couplers that I might someday put to use but not now. The engines are stock so the couplers are connected to the trucks. I might have to really hack up a hook and loop to get it to work. 
Anyone else with an idea ??? or nice photos?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I used Kadee 835 couplers in mine. First I added two additional pieces to the underside of the end crossbeams, then I lowered the Bachmann mount according to the tips on George Schreyer's site... http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/shay_tips.html 

You will need to remove the bushing portion from the Kadee box, as you won't be using the whole box. 

I then "glued" the springs and bushing to the couplers using a tiny amount of Elmer's white glue to hold them while I installed the couplers. (You won't have enough hands if you don't) The white glue will break away later on. Slide the coupler into the pocket and use the origional bachmann pin to hold them in place. 

You can see a (poor) photo of it here http://picasaweb.google.com/108280552530981855898/Pictures#5500625456065923970 

Chris


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Todd, 

The Bachmann hook and loop couplers will work on the plastic tangs that were used on the original Shay trucks. Try to locate some of these old tangs which can be mounted to the newer trucks. I will dig in my scrap box to see if I kept any, but I suspect that they went into the trash. 

Ken


----------

